# Is this an allergic reaction?



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

So, annoyingly, I just started on 30 mg of Armour today and already having an issue. I mean first dose down I felt the normal 'metabolism revving' sensations I had on Synthroid of feeling warm, a little restless and mild heart racing but they all went away relatively quickly (appeared at 1hr after dose gone 2hrs after dose). However by the time I got home from work, about 4 hours after the dose my face felt itchy. I had a few almost 'mini' hives around my jawline/mouth. They were uncomfortable but I left them alone and they subsided in a couple hours leaving only a faint redness when they left. Has anyone else experienced this on Armour? Synthroid gave me acne so I know my face does react to changes in my thy levels but this wasn't acne but almost a rash? It is not nearly so bad that I would go off the Armour for it, but I was hoping someone here could tell me if it will get better or is typical?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a mild allergic reaction???

I am not experienced with Armour myself, but many here are. I'm sure they'll chime in.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> So, annoyingly, I just started on 30 mg of Armour today and already having an issue. I mean first dose down I felt the normal 'metabolism revving' sensations I had on Synthroid of feeling warm, a little restless and mild heart racing but they all went away relatively quickly (appeared at 1hr after dose gone 2hrs after dose). However by the time I got home from work, about 4 hours after the dose my face felt itchy. I had a few almost 'mini' hives around my jawline/mouth. They were uncomfortable but I left them alone and they subsided in a couple hours leaving only a faint redness when they left. Has anyone else experienced this on Armour? Synthroid gave me acne so I know my face does react to changes in my thy levels but this wasn't acne but almost a rash? It is not nearly so bad that I would go off the Armour for it, but I was hoping someone here could tell me if it will get better or is typical?


Do you have any known allergies? If so, could you list them please?

This is interesting. It just so happens that T3 peaks in "exactly" 4 hours in most persons.

I never take my Armour on an empty stomach. I always have a cup of coffee w/heavy real cream first. Then my Armour about 20 minutes later and another cuppa'. I am a real coffee hound and a very fussy one at that.

Let us know how you are doing.

Any thyroxine replacement can cause a bout of acne as it is a hormone and on your way to euthyroid status, many strange things can happen. And will. That is why it is important to get labs every 8 weeks and have the doctor continue to titrate by small increments until you are euthyroid (feeling tip top and stable.)

You are taking brand name Armour from Forest Pharmaceuticals?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

This link seems to connect excess ARmour dosage with side effects.

http://endocrine-system.emedtv.com/armour-thyroid/armour-thyroid-side-effects.html


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

It didn't happen again, so I am assuming it must have been a one time thing.


----------

